# HELP QUICK!!!!!!!!!!



## bettazrkool (Oct 11, 2004)

My lizard - a cuban curly tail lizard - Has been getting less and less active lately.He has not moved in a couple of days so today i poked him he didnt move so i picled him up and he was limp almost felt dead. He still opens and closes his eyeas when i poke him and touch him.......WHAT IS WRONG WITH HIM AND WHAT CAN I DO?????


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

This question might have been better asked a week or 2 ago. Has it been eating? drinking? What are the temps in your set up? What did the animals stool look like? and new animals been in contcak with him?......The more info the better man, help us help you.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Get him to a vet ASAP, but from the sound of things, i'd be prepared for the worst


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...







!


----------



## bettazrkool (Oct 11, 2004)

He has died thanks for the help though. If i want to get a new lizard what will I have to do to the such as bleach the tank or what?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

bettazrkool said:


> He has died thanks for the help though. If i want to get a new lizard what will I have to do to the such as bleach the tank or what?


 Yes, bleach the tank and decorations in case its demise was caused by parasites.

In the future, try posting a detailed description of symptoms and the animal's environment at the first sign of a problem. Worst case, we'll tell you it's nothing and that's it.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss..but in the future remeber to hurry and gseek help before it is too late...

You can purchase novalsan at a local feed store and wash the tank out with a properly mixed amount, but bleach is cheaper and just as effective, if not more so...


----------



## bettazrkool (Oct 11, 2004)

Do I have to get new sand ? that was the substrate I had Can i bleach it or what?Also what would be a good lizard? I have a 30 gallon 2 twenties and some tens fives and smaller!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Best bet is to make sure you know what happened to the last lizard so it doesn't happen again. Can you give us a history?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe he got impacted from the sand?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Check the temperatures inside the terrarium. 
Even with heat lamps and UTHs, the temperature inside the terrarium drops considerably when the ambient temperature of the room the tank is being kept in drops.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

if you have the lizard take it to the vet and let him see the cause of death so it doesnt happen again...he could of swallowed the sand when feeding which could be a cause look at the stools.


----------

